# Benelli M2 - What chokes for quackers?



## sowgabuckstalker (Dec 8, 2015)

Greetings, hope all are well.

I recently got an m2 for duck and turkey hunting, this is my first duck season with it. Anyone have any recs on chokes? Hope to just be ok with factory for it came with a full set. I was thinking mod or IC. Thanks in advance!

Mostly hunt woodies and the like in south ga duck holes


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 8, 2015)

Try out you factory choke first


----------



## MuXi115 (Dec 8, 2015)

I use a Briley extended Light Mod in my M2. Happy with it.


----------



## beretta (Dec 8, 2015)

MuXi115 said:


> I use a Briley extended Light Mod in my M2. Happy with it.



My choice also.


----------



## S.Tanner (Dec 8, 2015)

I've got a kicks improved. Decent. Doesn't pattern any better than factory. I've got a short range patternmaster that seems to pattern extremely tight, tighter than my factory full even though it's labeled as a short range. I either completely miss or kill dead. Having said all that, save your money and buy some shells. My factory chokes are just as good as the $50-100 aftermarkets.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 8, 2015)

I don't buy into all the after market choke hooplah. If you are hunting woodie swamps take that factory IC and let the birds get within range. If you shoot straight they will die every time. If you move to bigger water put the modified in a let it ride.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 8, 2015)

Improved cylinder for everything except close woodies.   Then it should be a cylinder bore.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Dec 8, 2015)

Any light mod is going to be a great all-around choke in the Benelli. I shoot a TRULOCK LM in my M2 with #3s and #1s depending on where I'm hunting.


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 8, 2015)

Have you patterned the gun on paper?  Take a bunch of butcher paper, make sheets 4x4', make an aim point in black ink about 5" in diameter in the center of each sheet.  Set them at a measured 35 yards.  Next start with your IC using your favorite load.  Shoot the target paper twice, check it.  Put new paper up, repeat with mod choke.  If you don't like the paterns, get a different duck load and repeat.  If you can't find a load that does what you want, then try lt mod or impro. Mod.  

Believe me, patterning your gun with a variety of chokes and loads is worth it.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker (Dec 8, 2015)

Sure do appreciate it guys!


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Dec 9, 2015)

Can't beat the factory mod out of mine. I shoot hevi steel 3" BB shot.


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 9, 2015)

Uptonongood said:


> Have you patterned the gun on paper?  Take a bunch of butcher paper, make sheets 4x4', make an aim point in black ink about 5" in diameter in the center of each sheet.  Set them at a measured 35 yards.  Next start with your IC using your favorite load.  Shoot the target paper twice, check it.  Put new paper up, repeat with mod choke.  If you don't like the paterns, get a different duck load and repeat.  If you can't find a load that does what you want, then try lt mod or impro. Mod.
> 
> Believe me, patterning your gun with a variety of chokes and loads is worth it.



X2 you probably won't need an aftermarket choke. Having said that I do like extended chokes because they're easy to swap out in the field should the need arise. Other than the swapping out deal my factory chokes are good and usually throw out as good a pattern as the aftermarket ones do.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 9, 2015)

I shoot a factory mod out of a 20g with 3" #4 and have no problems. You should be fine with IC or mod in your gun. 35 yds and closer is a dead duck if I do my part.


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 9, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> X2 you probably won't need an aftermarket choke. Having said that I do like extended chokes because they're easy to swap out in the field should the need arise. Other than the swapping out deal my factory chokes are good and usually throw out as good a pattern as the aftermarket ones do.



I had a Beretta 686 that just wasn't doing it for me using the factory IC or Mod chokes.  For some reason which I can't recall now, I ordered a set a Briley "Goose" tubes.  Those darn things threw an incredible pattern with Kent 3" 2's and BB's.  I called the company HQ and asked what the "Goose" tube was choked.  They told me it was an improved modified.  I shot a ton of ducks and geese with that gun and those chokes.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm shooting a super vinci with the Carlson waterfowl chokes. They come in "close" "mid" and "far" (or something along those lines). First year and I didn't get a chance to pattern.... gonna have to figure them out during the season.


----------



## cracker4112 (Dec 10, 2015)

I've been shooting an M2 for the last 11 years. I have an aftermarket turkey choke, but for everything else I use the crio chokes that came with it. For ducks, IC and Mod have always worked more than satisfactory.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker (Dec 11, 2015)

So last night I discovered a kicks mod high flyer choke I forgot all about having, its extended, I loved that thing, used to use it w/ my beretta. Going to go w/ that I think?


----------



## yelladog (Dec 11, 2015)

sowgabuckstalker said:


> So last night I discovered a kicks mod high flyer choke I forgot all about having, its extended, I loved that thing, used to use it w/ my beretta. Going to go w/ that I think?



what i use in mine. works good i guess, but havent patterned it. i bought the kicks because my gun only game with an IC. after reading all the comments ill prob stick the IC in and see how it patterns compared to the kicks mod. 

the kicks mod has not been good for me in the dove field, but thats probably a lot of the operator abilities


----------



## BRADL (Dec 14, 2015)

I use factory MOD. for swamps and PatternMaster code black for rice fields.


----------



## sowgabuckstalker (Dec 14, 2015)

The kicks mod got the job done


----------



## john386 (Dec 15, 2015)

Rob Roberts T2. His chokes are jam up in my Benelli with Federal or Kent.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 16, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I don't buy into all the after market choke hooplah. If you are hunting woodie swamps take that factory IC and let the birds get within range. If you shoot straight they will die every time. If you move to bigger water put the modified in a let it ride.



I stay with the factory modified for everything out of my Vinci, SBE and M1 and it does very well, no use fixing something that is not broken.  Just got to practice with it to get on them.


----------

